# MUFE Mist & Fix vs MAC Fix+



## winwin (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm sorry if this has been asked somewhere before but I couldn't find it. 

Which one of these is better and why? I know there seems to be a huge following for the MAC Fix+ but I never hear much about the MUFE Mist & Fix and I was wondering maybe I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 11, 2010)

I love Mufe Mist and Fix. I only use Mac's fix+ for pigments, but mufe on my face. Mufe has never irritated my skin, but fix+ bothers some people. Mist and fix keeps my make up on all day w/o transfer and has zero smell. I think mostly it comes down to whether or not you are irritated by Mac face products and just brand preference.


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 11, 2010)

MUFE Mist & Fix. it lasts longer than Fix + on my face.


----------



## slick (Jul 21, 2010)

I also prefer the Mist & Fix.  Despite its name, I don't find Fix+ to be a TRUE fixer. I actually use Fix+ BEFORE I apply foundation (I'll spray it on my face, or on my brush before I blend my foundation) and I use Mist & Fix AFTER I apply my finishing powder.  I just find Mist & Fix really does a way better job at actually setting my makeup and making it last all day long.


----------



## myluckypenny (Dec 17, 2010)

MUFE's mist does last longer on me, and I don't get oily as quickly as I do w/ MAC's Fix+... I do like the smell of Fix+ though, but the nozzle has to go.  It's a very cute package, but it splatters the product on your face instead of sprays a light mist.


----------



## nez_o (Jan 21, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I love Mufe Mist and Fix. I only use Mac's fix+ for pigments, but mufe on my face. Mufe has never irritated my skin, but fix+ bothers some people. Mist and fix keeps my make up on all day w/o transfer and has zero smell. I think mostly it comes down to whether or not you are irritated by Mac face products and just brand preference.



 	Can you use the MUFE mist and fix for pigments also?  I've been looking into getting fix+, but was curious about the mufe one.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 21, 2011)

slick said:


> I also prefer the Mist & Fix. Despite its name, I don't find Fix+ to be a TRUE fixer. I actually use Fix+ BEFORE I apply foundation (I'll spray it on my face, or on my brush before I blend my foundation) and I use Mist & Fix AFTER I apply my finishing powder. I just find Mist & Fix really does a way better job at actually setting my makeup and making it last all day long.


  	I use both of these products almost exactly the same way! I use Fix+ before my foundation and to wet my brush for foiled looks/working with pigments, while I use the MUFE Mist & Fix to set my makeup before a long day/night out. I find that I use more of the Fix+ (I've been through several bottles) because I also like to use it to freshen up my makeup during the summer in the heat, but the MUFE is awesome for finishing your makeup and having it stay in place.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 25, 2011)

As far as i know, Mist and Fix is an actual fixer, where as Fix + is more of a refresher, and there are no actual fixing properties to it. 

  	I find  that to be true as mist and fix will indeed keep my face on all day and night. Fix + doesnt do a thing imo.


----------

